# '02 Allroad rear bumper discoloration



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

The rear bumper of '02 Allroad is unpainted gray colored plastic (same as fender flares and front bumper as most Allroads). It is developing several spots of splotchy white discoloration on the horizontal part of the rear bumper right below the lift gate.
The car is parked outside year-round here in SoCal, but it gets washed and cleaned up regularly.
Has any other Allroad owner experienced this? Any suggestions on how to correct the discoloration?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: '02 Allroad rear bumper discoloration (Greg Rickard)*

It is actually painted and sounds like normal wear and tear to me.


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: '02 Allroad rear bumper discoloration (2002a642)*

Thanks for the reply. It is not due to wear and tear. The cargo area is used for groceries only, which are lifted in an out.
The Audi dealer advised that it is unpainted plastic. Color matched painted bumpers and fender flares were optional on Allroads, and mine does nnot have the option.
What makes you say that it is painted?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

The grey color is still paint. When a new bumper comes for an allroad you still have to paint it before installing it.


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Again, thanks for the reply.
Any suggestions on how to correct the discoloration? Is the splotchy white from oxidizing? 
It has a matte finish.
Would using a clay bar followed by very mild polish (for clear coat) and wax do the trick?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think that may work but it will look more glossy afterwards.


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Any suggestions about how to address the (likely) oxidization but maintain the matte finish?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

how about a picture


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (2002a642)*


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Greg Rickard)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1...54285/


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Greg Rickard)*

By the look of the picture it looks to me like the paint (yes paint) is getting very thin in that area, so thin in fact that the primer is now showing through. The rear bumper needs to be repainted.
The fender flairs when you order them you order by color code as they come painted either the matte color (three different shades, I think) or if you have the full body paint option they come that color.
The front and rear bumper covers however come without paint.


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (eurocars)*

Thanks for the reply. Though, I am somewhat confused. In the first sentence of your reply, you say the bumper paint is thin. In the last sentence, you say the bumper covers come without paint.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Greg Rickard)*

That is correct. The new bumpers come without paint and must be painted. Hope that clairifies it. Sorry, at least I knew what I meant.


----------



## Greg Rickard (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (eurocars)*

Thanks for your help. I learned something about my Allroad!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Greg Rickard)*

you bet. I have to say sometimes I am a bit vague.


----------

